#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Гьетрул Джигме Ринпоче с 22 по 28 июня 2015 в Киеве.

## Мария Дролма

Ретрит Гесара Драла ( усмирение демонических сил и умножение богатства) под руководством
Гьетрула Джигме Ринпоче 22-28 июня в Киеве.

Информация о ретрите http://www.buddha.in.ua/

Уважаемые друзья.

Рады Вам сообщить, что с 22 по 28 июня в Киеве пройдет Рeтрит под руководством Буддийского Учителя Тулку Гьетрула Джигме Ринпоче В эти дни, для нас представится реальная возможность встряхнуть пыль сансары с покрывала своего ума и накопить огромное количество благих заслуг в это неспокойное время.

По просьбе украинской Сангхи Учитель дарует Учения, которые необходимы и актуальны при сегодняшней ситуации в Украине. 

Программа ритрита будет включать в себя: 
1. Открытую лекцию;
2. Благословение детей;
3. Личные аудиенции;
4. Практика Мармэ Монлам – подношение светильников умершим.
5. Практика Гесар Драла.

Практика Мармэ Монлам – это практика подношения светильников умершим. Джигме Ринпоче рекомендовал делать эту практику умершим, чтобы облегчить их страдания в момент смерти и обрести более счастливое перерождение в будущем. Более подробно о практике Мармэ Монлам (ссылка на практику Мармэ Монлам) Вы можете посмотреть здесь.

Практика Гесар Драла – чрезвычайно мощная практика, которая помогает усмирить препятствия и демонические силы, привлечь удачу, славу и богатство для реализации духовных и мирских целей. Цикл Терма Гесара был открыт держателем линии Рипа, отцом Джигме Ринпоче, Тертоном Кьябдже Намка Дриме Ринпоче в этой жизни. Данные Учения обладают огромной силой и предназначены для практики в наше время. 

Регистрация

Для регистрации на ритрит пожалуйста заполните форму на сайте  http://www.buddha.in.ua/  или свяжитесь с Анной. Тел. 0962612724 

Цена Стоимость Участия в Ритрите – 1200 грн. Если Вы регистрируетесь до 30 мая, то цена составляет 1000 грн.

----------

